# Kubota R510 and R520 Float function



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

I know there are a few folks on here with compact wheel loaders. I'm looking at getting one and was wondering if anyone can tell me if Kubota's R510 or R520 have a float function on the loader control? If anyone has any suggestions of similar sized loaders (7-9,000 lb range) I'm all ears. I've looked up specs on quite a few. Biggest problem I'm finding is there are very few used ones on the west coast. The east coast is full of though, so I may end up spending $3k on shipping to get one.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I assume it does have float. It’s a pretty standard function. The R530 has it:


----------

